# Did you have to get your wedding rings, jewelry, gold coins etc APPRAISED?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

I got off the phone with the border people in Canada and they said I need to get all my wife's jewelry appraised! Called around and it costs $150 for three rings to get them appraised. We don't have much in the way of jewelry, just a small hand full. Plus I have some gold and a TON silver coins. How on earth am I going to get all that appraised? 

Anyone else have to get all their "valuables" appraised? Is this really necessary since my wedding ring is basically part of my body now?


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*hi this looks over the top?*



nmreich said:


> I got off the phone with the border people in Canada and they said I need to get all my wife's jewelry appraised! Called around and it costs $150 for three rings to get them appraised. We don't have much in the way of jewelry, just a small hand full. Plus I have some gold and a TON silver coins. How on earth am I going to get all that appraised?
> 
> Anyone else have to get all their "valuables" appraised? Is this really necessary since my wedding ring is basically part of my body now?


this can not be needed i have not read this on the P.R forms


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> this can not be needed i have not read this on the P.R forms


Hmmm.... technically it is not part of the Permanent Resident application, HOWEVER since I am importing all of my belongings, then technically under form B4A I must declare approximate value - and specifically for jewelery I am supposed to have it appraised and photos taken by the appraiser. Canada immigration is nuts. Too many little details. 

My wife's permanent resident application is now at 127 PAGES LONG!


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is the link:

Settlement.Org Links to: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/rc4151-eng.html

Here is the statement:



> Since jewellry is difficult to describe accurately, it is best to use the wording from your insurance policy or jeweller’s appraisal and to include photographs that have been dated and signed by the jeweller or a gemologist. You should describe each item of jewellry on the list of goods you submit. This information makes it easier to identify them when you first enter Canada, and later on when you return from a trip abroad with this jewellry.


----------



## misrahmita (May 17, 2011)

thanks for your sharing........................


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait till our things arrive on 26th and I'll let you know if we have a problem. Things that are on your person I can't imagine would be a problem and we haven't had jewellery appraised and it's too late now as it's on the high seas in a crate.


----------

